# Known Distance



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:happy1:


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Giving them the benefit of the doubt, it's an antiquated ideology.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:set1_draught2:


IBO management :moon: to IBO members......... If they managed Ford we'd still be driving Model A's.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Come on man! These things take time! Needs to be done, but I like unknown. Do a search, been here many times.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

arrowblaster said:


> Come on man! These things take time! Needs to be done, but I like unknown. Do a search, been here many times.


It takes very little time!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The only time it takes is announcing the class isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

When it comes to known yardage the IBO has its head stuck up were the sun don't shine!


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

When it comes to a lot of things the IBO has its head stuck where the sun don't shine.
All three Tripple Crown events each had in the ballpark of 800 shooters.
All of the ASA ProAms each had in the ballpark of 2000 shooters.
It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see there's a problem. If the IBO doesn't change its ways it will soon be gone.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tryinhardarcher said:


> When it comes to a lot of things the IBO has its head stuck where the sun don't shine.
> All three Tripple Crown events each had in the ballpark of 800 shooters.
> All of the ASA ProAms each had in the ballpark of 2000 shooters.
> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see there's a problem. If the IBO doesn't change its ways it will soon be gone.


Well different strokes for different folks. There will always be folks who support IBO.
I've gave up on IBO years ago...their shoots were like an over-sized club shoot.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

IBO isn't going away, 800 shooters is a pretty good number, a lot easier to manage than 2000. 
Growth is only good if you want to be seen as successful. 
the IBO can easily continue to support its mission with 800 shooters per event.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

allxs said:


> IBO isn't going away, 800 shooters is a pretty good number, a lot easier to manage than 2000.
> Growth is only good if you want to be seen as successful.
> the IBO can easily continue to support its mission with 800 shooters per event.


I don't know about that I am still shooting it but if things don't change I will be gone also!!!!!!


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

800 shooters at what is supposed to be a premiere National event is nothing but pathetic.
Not only are the shooters saying this, but so are the manufactures.
General consensus is "change or we are gone ", that's from the shooters and the manufactures.
Will it and do I hope it survives ? Yes
But unfortunately I see winning a IBO Buckel meaning a whole lot less very soon if there are no changes.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> It takes very little time!


I was being sarcastic. Never seen ESPN?


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

There will be a known class in the IBO for 2017 [emoji6]


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anybody think reducing the speed limit to what the ASA does will help the IBO any? I think evening out the playing couldn't hurt anything and not giving the longer draw length shooter a little bit of an edge might bring back some shooters.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone wanna talk about the 3d archery organization in the north that actually does have Known clas structure and has addressed most of the problems plagueing the IBO? just saying...


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Topper1018 said:


> Does anyone wanna talk about the 3d archery organization in the north that actually does have Known clas structure and has addressed most of the problems plagueing the IBO? just saying...


Are we talking about the one with a $500 entry fee for each of the 3 classes? If so, I guess it depends if they add amateur classes, otherwise it's not a viable option for disenfranchised IBO shooters. If you're talking about one that's "NORTH,NORTH", I guess that depends on whether they'll come farther south to be a viable option for disenfranchised IBO shooters.


----------



## DBowers01 (Mar 13, 2016)

48archer said:


> Does anybody think reducing the speed limit to what the ASA does will help the IBO any? I think evening out the playing couldn't hurt anything and not giving the longer draw length shooter a little bit of an edge might bring back some shooters.


Since this is a "known distance" thread, speed doesn't really matter.

But......possibly but it would need to be more reasonable than 280-ish. With modern equipment that is too slow. I shoot with a fella that has a 27" draw, 59# and IBO legal arrow that is getting 310.

I think the bigger IBO issue is management and locations.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Topper1018 said:


> Does anyone wanna talk about the 3d archery organization in the north that actually does have Known clas structure and has addressed most of the problems plagueing the IBO? just saying...


What organization would that be? I' didn't know there was any other organization other then the IBO that ruled the North East and New England.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, "most" known guys don't push either the 5grain or speed limit rules, but for consistency and to allow one setup for any , there should probably be an upper limit.

Currently NFAA is 300 fps with 3% margin (ie *309 max*) 
ASA is 290fps with 3% (*298 max*) for adult males
OPA is 299 with 0% (*299 max*)
I don't hear much opposition from those who shoot within those organizations, so anywhere in the 298-309 range seems like a reasonable limit that doesn't put anyone at too large of an advantage or disadvantage.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Topper1018 said:


> Does anyone wanna talk about the 3d archery organization in the north that actually does have Known clas structure and has addressed most of the problems plagueing the IBO? just saying...


What organization???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DBowers01 said:


> Since this is a "known distance" thread, speed doesn't really matter.
> 
> But......possibly but it would need to be more reasonable than 280-ish. With modern equipment that is too slow. I shoot with a fella that has a 27" draw, 59# and IBO legal arrow that is getting 310.
> 
> I think the bigger IBO issue is management and locations.


40 yard and longer classes in the ASA have a speed limit of 290+ fps. 

Your buddies arrow wouldn't be desirable in Known distance 3D. Many folks would think an arrow that light would be less than desirable for any kind of "high level" 3D. The reason being is that a light arrow with little point weight easily deflects off other arrows. I know some ASA Pro's like to have a heavier arrow with a heavier amount of point weight. 

I shoot Known distance 3D in the ASA and though I only shoot 265 fps my arrows are 40 grains over minimum legal IBO weight.

There is little doubt that the IBO's major issues is management and how their tournaments are structured, organized and managed. The location of it's tournaments is FAR down the list and I'm not certain a real issue at all. Listening to what the folks that have stopped shooting IBO have to say reveals managements and the tournament structures true faults. The IBO's problems were well known and discussed long before the ASA created it's first Known distance classes.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Shoot location and picking properties that are suitable for a 3D event are common complaints with IBO. Course layout as well.....sometimes they are awesome....sometimes its clear whoever laid them out either did so hastily, or lacks experience in high level 3D.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

PETeach said:


> What organization???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing either OPA or ONT3D, neither of which is currently a viable alterative to IBO, but either could be in the future.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bigjono said:


> Seeing as the Known class seems to be growing quicker than most others, why don't the iBO introduce it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would be the fun in that?


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Would be great to see something like the ONT3D come to the New England/ North East area.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Marine96 said:


> Would be great to see something like the ONT3D come to the New England/ North East area.


We have had a major resurgence of 3D in New England/Northeast with the reintroduction of the New England triple crown series and the New York Triple crown series. There will also be a New England Marked distance Triple Crown next year that will be a lot of fun and will incorporate a team round as well (we've been running a few marked distance shoots for the past 2 years trying different formats to see what everybody likes the most).


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

shawn_in_MA said:


> We have had a major resurgence of 3D in New England/Northeast with the reintroduction of the New England triple crown series and the New York Triple crown series. There will also be a New England Marked distance Triple Crown next year that will be a lot of fun and will incorporate a team round as well (we've been running a few marked distance shoots for the past 2 years trying different formats to see what everybody likes the most).


Do you have a website or facebook that shooters can fallow? I and others in the area would really be interested in the mark distance rounds.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> Do you have a website or facebook that shooters can fallow? I and others in the area would really be interested in the mark distance rounds.


PM sent


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Marine96 said:


> Would be great to see something like the ONT3D come to the New England/ North East area.


ONT3D tourny this weekend is only 2 hours from the NY/CAN border at Calabogie Peaks Resort. Has attracted competitors from pennsylvania to new york to the virginias. Calabogie is a world class resort.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Topper1018 said:


> ONT3D tourny this weekend is only 2 hours from the NY/CAN border at Calabogie Peaks Resort. Has attracted competitors from pennsylvania to new york to the virginias. Calabogie is a world class resort.


Sounds like a fun trip for next year. 

I just reviewed the ONT3D home page. It is VERY well done! Today if an organization doesn't have at least a decent and current web site there is a good chance it is poorly structured and managed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Topper1018 said:


> ONT3D tourny this weekend is only 2 hours from the NY/CAN border at Calabogie Peaks Resort. Has attracted competitors from pennsylvania to new york to the virginias. Calabogie is a world class resort.


That would be a fun trip in the future.


----------

